# Charred cat found in roasting pan



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Charred cat found in roasting pan*

OGDEN, Utah - A car dealer found a charred cat in a pan of rice and vegetables outside of his business, authorities said
The cat was found Wednesday outside Roy's Cars and RVs in Ogden, about 31 miles north of Salt Lake City.
"There were green bell peppers and sliced onions all on a bed of rice," said Ogden Police Lt. David Tarran. "It looked just like the cat had been cooked."
Police did not know whether it was a prank or directed at someone at the car dealership. Police are also trying to determine whether the cat was alive or dead before the mutilation. That will determine if charges can be pursued.
"I can't even begin to understand who would do such a thing and why," Tarran said


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Kitten chow mein


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I see the title, and yet I click on it anyway. Gross!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

anyone recommend a good wine?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That is one of my favorite dishes!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yum


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Danman said:


> yum


Hey I was going to say that


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

im hungry


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Moo Goo Gone Kitty


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

94c said:


> anyone recommend a good wine?


With a dish of this complexity I would go with a nice Boones Farm Strawberry Hill, perhaps.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

how about listerine in minty flavor..early vintage of course


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

hahha nice


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice. Thats classic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of cats, but that's just wrong.


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

Cats are people too

purrrrrrrrrr purrrrrrrrrr poof

no ducks were hurt to make this sauce


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Smokey says its wrong (AV)


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

Only you can prevent kitty fires

被燒焦的貓


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Barbrady said:


> With a dish of this complexity I would go with a nice Boones Farm Strawberry Hill, perhaps.


someone always has to be a comedian.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

That be sum hot pussy


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

rice crispies


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

can i have some hot pussy


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

......was this at The Orient? inch:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nedm


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sounds like a purrrrrrfect meal!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------

